# Modification Suggestions? 2007 Nissan Versa 1.8SL



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

Hello, I currently own a black 2007 Nissan Versa SL. The car is currently not on the road due to a subframe concern, but I plan on fixing it myself since I'm fairly well-experienced mechanically. This is my first car, so I would love to modify it a bit and have some fun with it. The car is equipped with the premium audio system package, so other than a new deck, no audio modifications are necessary. Also, the car has the original CVT so I can't do much with it transmission-wise. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, but keep in mind that I am fairly limited when it comes to cash as this is my first car. Thanks! (Pictures attached)


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

hks exhaust and injen intake


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ihooper05 said:


> Also, the car has the original CVT so I can't do much with it transmission-wise. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, but keep in mind that I am fairly limited when it comes to cash as this is my first car. Thanks! (Pictures attached)


Since you're limited when it comes to cash, the very first thing you need to do is replace the fluid in the CVT. The CVTs don't take very well to high performance running; if they continuously overheat from heavy duty use, they die quickly. Replacement runs around $3,000 - $4,000.
To enhance longevity, *the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi.* When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, and temperature is only one of them. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. This gradually breaks down and shortens the long-chain molecules that cushion the belt. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!

Consider installing an external CVT cooler. Here's a picture of one:


----------



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> Since you're limited when it comes to cash, the very first thing you need to do is replace the fluid in the CVT. The CVTs don't take very well to high performance running; if they continuously overheat from heavy duty use, they die quickly. Replacement runs around $3,000 - $4,000.
> To enhance longevity, *the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi.* When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, and temperature is only one of them. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. This gradually breaks down and shortens the long-chain molecules that cushion the belt. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!
> 
> Consider installing an external CVT cooler. Here's a picture of one:
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion. I have been wondering about this, and a lot of people that I asked had different opinions, but no explanations behind them. The previous owner had asked a Nissan mechanic about the fluid and they always said it wasn't time yet, but that seemed a little strange to me. I'm replacing my subframe soon due to a rot issue, so I'll definitely be changing the fluid ASAP. I'll look into my options for a cooler install, it seems like a good idea if I'm going to mod anything. Again, thanks for the help- it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

k87n said:


> hks exhaust and injen intake


I agree. The current stock exhaust has a massive leak, it'd be amazing if I could get it to sound better. Thanks!


----------

